# Genesis Dual Mono Extreme



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Genesis Dual Mono Extreme amplifier - nearly flawless! | eBay


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

He has multiple DMX amps for sale, just look at the other items he has available.


----------



## my7707797 (Dec 14, 2011)

Is he kidding?
4 amps for sale.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Imo the best genny's made ( apart from p15 ) GLWS


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

estione said:


> Imo the best genny's made ( apart from p15 ) GLWS


Agreed, but you'll never catch me seling my DMXs

GLWS


----------

